# Toadstools & Leathers



## dwref (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello all,
Hope things are well with everyone.
I have a question about my toadstools & my leathers.
I can't get them to open.
They are in a 125 gallon tank.
2 MH, 250 watts, 20K reflex bulbs.
I have moved them around many times, but can't get them to open.
They are now at the bottom of my tank.
On one end is a vortex, other end is a mag 1200.
So there is plenty of flow.
My lights are about 15 to maybe 18 inches above the tank.
Should I try to move my lights, or maybe put them up higher??

Thanks to everyone, this is a wonderful web site.
BTW, "Happy 4th" a little early


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

2 x 250 watt halides might be a little on the bright side for them but not so much so to be an issue if properly acclimated, especially considering the bulb temp and distance mounted above the tank. But too Toadstools can go for several days not opening up for no apparent reason at least the ones in the past I have kept. They also occasionally will shed their skin so to speak too and will not open up during this time until the skin is sloughed off, at which point they should open up.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

Well i think you need more light i know you have 2x250w but thats only 4WPG i use to have 9WPyou can have poor light or too much light the 2x250w its not that bright on a 125g tank im sure your tank is long and the thing with mh is that they just focus in a spot and what happen with the rest of the tank i had mh and then switch to t5 the t5 bulbs powered by icecap ballast is way better plus you get even light on your tank im going to try and post some pik of par reading so you can see what im talking about.leahters love light tho i had one and i put it near light up hight and i got huge in two month went from 3" to 10" wide


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

this one is with MH 










this one is with T5


----------



## dwref (Jun 12, 2009)

Imaexpat2 said:


> 2 x 250 watt halides might be a little on the bright side for them but not so much so to be an issue if properly acclimated, especially considering the bulb temp and distance mounted above the tank. But too Toadstools can go for several days not opening up for no apparent reason at least the ones in the past I have kept. They also occasionally will shed their skin so to speak too and will not open up during this time until the skin is sloughed off, at which point they should open up.


Well I understand about the acclimation part, but they have been in my tank for at least 6 months, so I don't think that is the problem.
I know about them "shedding", I have seem them do that.
I think it is more in the lighting, so I think this afternoon I am going to put one of them up higher for a few days & see what happens.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## dwref (Jun 12, 2009)

Joey said:


> this one is with MH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, now that is a big difference.
The bad part is, I just bought the MH about 2 months or so ago & really don't have the cash to buy new lights at this time.
So, I think I'll move one up towards the top & see how it goes for a few days.
Thank you very much for your input.
BTW, your tank looks great.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

dont get me wrong MH are realy good thats as close you can get from the sun light that the coral need you just might need more if you DIY you can make a canopy and atlest put three MH bulbs and Some T5 actinic and you will be more than good


----------



## dwref (Jun 12, 2009)

Joey said:


> dont get me wrong MH are realy good thats as close you can get from the sun light that the coral need you just might need more if you DIY you can make a canopy and atlest put three MH bulbs and Some T5 actinic and you will be more than good


Well I guess I'll have to make a trip to my LFS & see what we can come up with. See the real problem is, I already built my canopy & with the 2 MH in there, there is no room for any strip lights at all, already tried that.
So, maybe I need to jump up to 400watt MH & if I put 3 in there, that would give me like 9.6 watts, instead of only 4 watts??

Thanks for your input.
Happy 4th!


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Post deleted...


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

dwref said:


> Well I guess I'll have to make a trip to my LFS & see what we can come up with. See the real problem is, I already built my canopy & with the 2 MH in there, there is no room for any strip lights at all, already tried that.
> So, maybe I need to jump up to 400watt MH & if I put 3 in there, that would give me like 9.6 watts, instead of only 4 watts??
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> Happy 4th!


 
HAPPY 4th*Glasses*


----------

